# cant decide!



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

well im looking at a case and i want to go for some lighting and show, cooling has never been an issue so heres what i cant decide from this
or this
im debating because the first one the top looks pretty silly its like a bmw >_> and the second one looks roomier so if anyone would make suggestions knock yourself out


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The first thing i would do if i got either of those cases is to remove the power supply and put something decent in there from a good dependable manufacturer.

Have a look at xoxide as well for cases, they have a good selection

http://www.xoxide.com/pccases.html


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

i know to remove the psu my computer sposed to a computer not a bonfire pit :wink:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Out of those two I'm with the APEVIA X-Dreamer II. But they're not my usual choices mainly because of the lack of 120mm fans.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

i have a ton of 120mm fans so im good there and i sorta agree the dreamer just looks rommier and cooler


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

redsunx said:


> i have a ton of 120mm fans so im good there and i sorta agree the dreamer just looks rommier and cooler


Can you fit 120mm fans in the Dreamer?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah by the screw holes looks like 80mm,120mm,200mm i think


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah that's possible, but obviously not by default. 80mm looks to be default which get too loud where effectiveness is concerned.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re:[RESOLVED] cant decide!*

like i said ive never really had a problem with cooling
but other then that think ill get the dreamer II


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My neighbor has the X-Dremaer II case. Inside is an MSI K8N Diamond with a 3800X2, BFG 7600GT OC, 2GB PC3200, and a 120GB SATA HDD.

It gets hot in there. The lights are also very bright. I started the thread about a LED controller because they are so bright and we wanted to take it down a notch. If you go with it I suggest using a Dremel or power drill to bore out the holes on the fan grates for more air flow.


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

hmmmm ok i might just leave the case side open or something but drilling the who sounds good


----------

